# DAL/DET Trade



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

Pistons Get:
Dirk Nowitzki

Mavericks Get:
Tayshaun Prince
Mehmet Okur
'05 1st Round
'05 2nd Round
Mike James
Cash


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki traded, no way

Replace him with Antoine Walker and take Tayshaun and the picks out..I dont know bout that one



I like the idea, but Dirk is untouchable


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dirk is untouchable


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

switch Dirk with Toine and take Okur, draft picks, and cash out and I would do that.


----------



## BAP (May 23, 2004)

Mike James has played in france , to NANCY :grinning: 

ca vous epate ca les ricains hein !

Billups rha oublie ma poule , Mike c est un tueur


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Throw in Darko.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Throw in Darko.


we too many of them as it is lol keep him


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

There is no way this trade happens. One, Dallas loses it's best player. Two, Detroit gives up too much. That will never happen.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Two, Detroit gives up too much.


:laugh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Detroit plays defense. I am sure they wouldn't take this deal.lol


----------

